# Pigeon Mates



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Another question for you veteran pigeon keepers. My little buddy Pete, a pigeon I rescued about a month and a half ago, is doing well, continuing to heal from a broken leg and wing. In fact, his wing has healed enough for him to fly some, but he has good days and bad w/ his leg.

My question is as follows: There's a chance that I may keep Pete as a pet, and was wondering thoughts on whether I should supply him with a mate or fellow pigeon for company. I know that pigeons are social animals by nature, and wonder if his solitary existence while I'm away from home may not be good for him (despite plenty of toys and room to fly around and play). What are the pros and cons of providing a second pigeon?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He certainly would appreciate some pigeon company while you are away. He wouldn't get bored or lonely, actually I think he would be very happy.
The downside is, as I noticed with my guys, they tend to get busy more with eachother and forget about us humans. But he will find some time also for you, so don't worry much about that.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Also, if you get him a mate, you know that may mean little baby Pete's??? unless you don't mind removing the real eggs and replacing them with dummy eggs.

The positive side is company for him, as Reti said, and they are social creatures.

You can try to keep another male, but they each will need their own territory, like a cubby each, and a little distance between them. They will socialize as need be, and check each other out, but they won't be as territorial and fight as much, as in normal life when hens are around. 

Treesa


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks Treesa and Reti for your prompt responses. Once I have a little more room for Pete, I think I will find him a play mate. I have enjoyed being the focus of his attention and affection (he has been very sweet toward me as of late), but it seems fair for him to have some constant company.


----------

